# Vsevolod Petrovich Zaderatsky (1891 - 1953)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Vsevolod Petrovich Zaderatsky fought from 1918 - 1920 on the side of the White general Denikin. Because of this he ran into lots of trouble during the Stalinist thirties.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

